# sedating Ben



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

I Talked with the vet today, I am going to try and sedate Ben and take her to the vets to have her mouth looked at. I can see that it bothers her, and want this checked. They said to wait an hour after I give her the medication, has anyone tried this?? Any suggestions to make this any easier? How groggy does this make them?
Thanks for any helpful hints!!!!
Sally


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

i had to sedate pretty girl (former feral) a couple of months ago to get her to the vet. 

i assume that they are giving you acepromazine 2.5 mg? different cats can have different reactions, some more affected than others and some will not be affected at all (vast minority).

what i did was set up a appointment for 11:00 am and i gave her a snack/meds combo around 9:30. within 30-45 minutes it was easy to see that it was working. at that point it was easy to take her from my lap and get her in the carrier. 

i would highly recommend that you use a "top load" carrier, much easier to get a sedated cat in. i actually use my transfer cage since it is top and side load and is large - 24" x 12" x 14".


good luck!


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

I had to sedate my sweet mr. Sophie when I had to a complete body shave on him when he had ringworm. He went limp like a doll, a little scary actually to see him that way, but I know I gave him the right dosage because my vet only gave me one pill already broken up to the right dosage. If it wasn't for that, I would of thought I overdosed him.


----------



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

I can only pet her as of now, not any kind of holding her. I hope she is sedated enough that I can put her in the carrier. She does trust me and I know she will be upset that this is being done, but it will be worth it to have her mouth checked out by the vet. I am nervous about this though, as this is my first time with dealing with a feral, but she is doing sooo good, comes when I call, sits by me and sleeps, and loves to be petted.
Hope I can get this done!!!
Sally


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

Good luck! Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

Well, gave her the medication, waited about an hour, than "tried" to put her in the carrier, nothing doing, didn't look too sedated to me!! So, my husband and I finally got her, one bite after, and off she went to the vets.
She has to have teeth cleaning, maybe some extractions and will have to be there until Tuesday. Will she ever forgive me?????, trust me again???
Sally


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Yes, she will trust you again. I hope they will give her an antibiotic shot if she had teeth she has extracted. They can give a shot that lasts a week so you wont have to medicate her. 

Cats trust the ones who feed them. I hope you are feeding her soft food esp after a dental. Thanks for caring for this feral. She is going to feel so much better now that her teeth issue is resolved.


----------



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes, they are going to give her the anti biotic shot after the dental. If she has to have stitiches, do you think they will be the kind that melt - there is no way I want her to go through the trauma of catching her again so soon. The vet initially wanted me to bring her back on Tuesday for the dental, I don't think she understood what Ben and we go through to get her over there. I didn't care for her all that much. My regular vet is on vacation. Hopefully this will do it for my little Ben - she was doing so very good.
Sally


----------



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

Brining her home in another hour, finally!!! 4 teeth needed to come out, I think she will be very glad to be home, might be weary for a while, but I know she'll feel better especially being in familiar surroundings!
Sally


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I was worried about this when I trapped Jasper, he was not happy in that cage going! But he was his usual self back at home, no damage to his trust of me.

I'm glad she's getting her teeth done, she'll feel so much better, and for sure she'll be so happy to be home after the stress at the vet office!


----------



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

Well, brought her home and she is all over me!! Isn't hiding at all, following me all around her room, wanting to be petted. I can tell she sure is still on the pain meds, can see it in her eyes. She never heard her meow much in the 4 months she been in, but now she is sitting in her room meowing, think this could be due to the meds also! But she sure does seem happy!!!
Sally


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

no, i don't think it is from the meds, it is she loves you and is so relieved that she is home and with you. that is how pretty girl was when she got back from her stay at the vet. that first night all she wanted to do was lay on my lap, just content to be where she feels safe.


----------



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

She won't sit on my lap, but is very friendly! I think the 3 night stay at the vets did it, she probably knows this is soooo much better than staying there!!!
Sally


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

give it time, my bet is that she will be in your lap soon enough.


----------

